# Water Tower spout



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking for some sugestions to build a spout for my western style wooden tower. Anyone have some photos they would be willing to share or ideas..Thank You, Travis


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Lots of photos on the web. Here's one:


----------



## slimgauge (Jan 3, 2008)

Would these be any help ? See especially sheet 4 for the spout 

http://www.cwrr.com/Drawings/cnw-16070/cnw-16070-5-2.shtml


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Take a look here:

Hartford Products


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another from Ozark:  spout


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I made one this past summer and have a build log on my web site. Browns Country RR


----------

